# Plus Size Poses



## CowgirlMama (May 20, 2013)

I have a friend who'd like me to take some pictures of her. I've worked with plus sized people before, but not as big as her. I can't find *anything* in googling to show me how to pose someone between 250 and 300 pounds. I want her to look pretty, not awkward and fat. I know that the pose is huge for that. I can slim her or make her look way heavier than she really is. What would you recommend for poses? I really want to make her look her best in these.


----------



## kathyt (May 20, 2013)

Go to Pinterest and look for plus size poses. I bet you will find some good ideas there. Pinterest has been really helpful for me to gather my ideas for different shoots.


----------



## CowgirlMama (May 20, 2013)

Most of what I've found on Pinterest uses models. They still have perfect waists and curves. Most of this girl's weight is on her belly. She basically always looks pregnant and doesn't really have a waist. I don't know how to create a waist that isn't there.

I'm plus size, as is my cousin and my mom and various other people I've shot. But we're in the size 12 to 20 range and all have the small waist with big boobs and hips, so this is a new shape for me to work with. I got some shots of my cousin this weekend that look really nice, but they won't flatter this girl at all. I think they'd make her look worse.


----------



## Vtec44 (May 20, 2013)

I haven't posed anyone at that caliber, but this is what I'd do.  Obviously, standard female posing tips still apply like 45 degrees angle, don't press arms to body, weight on the back leg, etc.

1.  Shoot from a higher angle with shallow DOF.  This will help put the focus on her face and not her body.
2.  I'd avoid shooting full body, unless you have to.  I'd go with 3/4 body shot.
3.  Try to be creative and hide her body as much as possible, ie behind objects like trees, grass, flowers, leafs.
4.  Use foreground bokeh to your advantage to use with #3.

That's all I got lol


----------



## KmH (May 20, 2013)

A high camera perspective shooting down on the subject, and posing aids like a posing table, low wall, etc, and using lighting effectively like short light on the face rather than broad light.

5. Photographing The Big Beautiful Teen


----------



## curtyoungblood (May 20, 2013)

> weight on the back leg



you want to create a forward body lean for larger folk. Leaning forward is slimming. Otherwise the basic tips are what everyone else is saying. Make sure that her shoulders are about 45 degrees to the camera, tilt her head slightly to the leading should and chin up a little. Shoot from above.


----------



## CowgirlMama (May 20, 2013)

Thanks for the links and ideas! I'm going to try them out with her. I think we're going to hang out tomorrow. Unless it's pouring rain.


----------



## kathyt (May 20, 2013)

What will she be wearing? Hopefully you gave her some good guidelines on what to wear and what to avoid. There is always Spanx!


----------



## CowgirlMama (May 20, 2013)

Unfortunately, clothes will be the biggest nightmare. I'm beginning to wonder if she owns anything with sleeves or that isn't 2 sizes too tight. I wish I could convince her to wear something that fit properly with a high belt or something. It would break things up and create some amount of a waist. And sleeves would help. I don't even go sleeveless if someone is going to take my picture.


----------



## Mike_E (May 20, 2013)

CowgirlMama said:


> Unfortunately, clothes will be the biggest nightmare. I'm beginning to wonder if she owns anything with sleeves or that isn't 2 sizes too tight. I wish I could convince her to wear something that fit properly with a high belt or something. It would break things up and create some amount of a waist. And sleeves would help. I don't even go sleeveless if someone is going to take my picture.



A shawl would help with the skin issue.

As to the other, if you can't do anything about it and you don't like it- don't shoot it - shoot head and shoulders and don't show or have the rest out of focus.

Looking up is good also have her either push her forehead to the lens to stretch her neck or if from the side have her move her ear for the same effect.  If you're lighting this make sure to graze her jawline with a kicker for a little definition.


Above all else have fun, she is what she is and surely she knows it.  She is still a human being and deserves your best but you can't really make her something she's not.  OK, you can  with PS but is that really doing her a favor?


----------



## CowgirlMama (May 20, 2013)

Definitely no major photoshop. :greenpbl: I prefer to have people look like themselves. I just want them to look like their best selves.  I think she'll be pretty pleased with the pictures, no matter what. She doesn't get her picture taken much.


----------



## bratkinson (May 21, 2013)

From my own experience taking mostly candid pictures at church, for the most part (as far as I know), people are 'OK' with their body sizes.  Yea, many of us would like to lose some pounds, but are mostly satisfied where we are on the scale.

When looking at pictures of themselves, nobody wants to have their 'negatives' emphasized or their 'positives' minimized.  While it may be impossible to completely hide the negative aspects such as her size, as mentioned previously, shooting from slightly above and/or from some angles can reduce her apparent size.  View blocking items like tables, tree limbs (outside), can also be utilized.  I remember several years ago when Mariska Hargitay on Law & Order SVU was pregnant but her character was not.  She was photographed from the neck up, or seated at a desk, etc.  

Bottom line, focus on her face, her smile, etc.  As a friend, have your pictures reflect your friendship for each other, rather then frozen poses or obvious 'set ups'.


----------



## cynicaster (May 21, 2013)

As a user of dating websites, I see more photos of plus-sized women than I could possibly count.  For what it&#8217;s worth, I can tell you that the universally favored technique for obscuring size is to take a portrait and crop it about 1-2 pixels below the chin. 

If your model is feeling risqué and has a nice cleavage to show off, you might consider the venerable MySpace pose.  Have the model stand in her bathroom, while you get up on a foot stool so that the camera is about 2-3 feet above her head, angled down.  Use a direct flash such that the face and cleavage are well exposed but everything below the chest is hidden in shadow (weight?  What weight?)  For added authenticity, you could have her extend her arm outward and upward toward the camera, to create the illusion that the photo is actually a selfie.

Seriously though, you might want to check out this video: It?s Guest Blog Wednesday featuring Peter Hurley! | Scott Kelby's Photoshop Insider


----------



## DSRay (May 21, 2013)

My wife is 5'8" 300 lb. and I have found that some of the best photos are when other objects help out a bit.  I took this spur of the moment 'portrait' last weekend when she was released from the hospital.  She is covering the scar with her hands.  I know this is not of pro quality and it does violate my rule about showing only the good stuff. but I thought it might help in this case.  With your permission, or forgiveness, I will post it here.


----------



## tirediron (May 21, 2013)

Excellent example! ^^


----------



## cgipson1 (May 21, 2013)

This is a very pertinent thread for today! With the EXPLOSION of obesity in the US, and even worldwide... there will be more and more need for dealing with the difficulties of taking an flattering image of those who are massively outside the weight / height charts (or the new NORM, as I call it!). Just remember, Wide Angle lenses are not a good option! And please, NO Spandex!


----------



## DSRay (May 21, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> Just remember, Wide Angle lenses are not a good option! And please, NO Spandex!



LOL - I did it all wrong

EXIF for photo:

Sigma 10-20mm
@ 20mm
f5.7
1/40
ISO 200
distance to subject 0.8 meters


----------



## cgipson1 (May 21, 2013)

DSRay said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Just remember, Wide Angle lenses are not a good option! And please, NO Spandex!
> ...



No.. you did it ok if she really looks like that (except maybe a bit too contrasty due to harsh light with inadequate fill)... the Wide Angle lens comment was for those that use them incorrectly (most noobs)  >  Perspective Distortion Effects Planned or Accidental


----------

